# How many processes should I have running?



## MelendezA32 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ive seen all kinds of differnt numbers. But I currently have 69 running. And that seems like alot by all standards. Illl attach some pics of my processes for you to be the judge.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Just to let you know...I'm looking into the problem and checking what each file does. Expect a reply soon.


----------



## MelendezA32 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you very much, it greatly appreciated, becuae my computer is running kinda slowly, and I think the answer might be in the processes. Godspeed ray:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes the answer is in the processes. 

*Start;Run* type *msconfig* and tab along to Startup.

Look to see what you do not want starting up when you boot your computer and remove the check mark next to the wording. This may require some research into what each one does. 

If you are unsure....post the problem in this thread and we will look at it for you.

You may also want to consider a Hijack This scan to make sure that nothing nasty is eating up at your system resources. I suggest you do the above first then prepare your machine following this process. http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...lease-read-before-posting-hijackthis-log.html


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

I tried to view the thumbnails but couldn't get my stinking "zoom" function to work today (see my ranting thread if you feel like helping me) but I WILL say that 69 process is WAY TOO MANY.

Did I say that clear ? WAY TOO MANY.

Can't say for sure what should stay and which should go, but (again) WAY TOO MANY. (This is for anyone else casually reading the thread as I am sure the OP has got it by now.)

:grin: 

The deal is, while Task Manager is a good way to see what is running, you are going to need to get rid of some stuff using Add/Remove Programs. At least initially.

I say this because I'd bet that some these running processes are malware, spyware and/or crapware and yeah I BET the system is running slow.

So getting rid of unnecessary "legitimate" programs would be the first thing to do, but then (again, I'd bet) that some manual removal of "bad-ware" is in the near future.


----------



## MelendezA32 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks guys. I did the masconfig thing a while ago, but i didnt want to uncheck to many things, but I will see whats goin on with each one. I do run Spybot S&D regularly and microtrend scan regularly. So IDK what kind of badware can get on my comp. Ill be posting soon. If it will help, I can post a pic of my startup tab. Thanks


----------



## MelendezA32 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok guys, here it is. I followed the steps........ and survey sayyyyyys!!!:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:18:18 PM, on 12/2/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ZcfgSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\RMSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcScnSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\DLLML.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster Audigy 2\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster Audigy 2\Feature Mode Utility\CTModUtl.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster Audigy 2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDET.EXE
C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Photo Album 6\MediaDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster Audigy 2\Feature Mode Utility\CTAPR.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.908.5008\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\RMSysTry.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\AlbumDB2.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\FxSvr2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVComsX.exe
C:\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - <default> - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AudioDrvEmulator] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\DLLML.exe" -1 AudioDrvEmulator "C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\Audio Emulator\AudDrvEm.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster Audigy 2\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTFeatureModeUtility] C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster Audigy 2\Feature Mode Utility\CTModUtl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDET] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster Audigy 2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDET.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel Photo Downloader] C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Photo Album 6\MediaDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.908.5008\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OE] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: dlbcserv.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell Photo Printer 720\dlbcserv.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Extender Resource Monitor.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\ehome\RMSysTry.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Post-it® Software Notes Lite.lnk = C:\Program Files\3M\PSNLite\PsnLite.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Bodog Poker - {F47C1DB5-ED21-4dc1-853E-D1495792D4C5} - C:\Program Files\Bodog Poker\GameClient.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=48835
O16 - DPF: {215B8138-A3CF-44C5-803F-8226143CFC0A} (Trend Micro ActiveX Scan Agent 6.6) - http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {31E68DE2-5548-4B23-88F0-C51E6A0F695E} (Microsoft PID Sniffer) - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/odc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/eBay_Enhanced_Picture_Control_v1-0-3-48.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1163043065828
O16 - DPF: {6E5A37BF-FD42-463A-877C-4EB7002E68AE} (Housecall ActiveX 6.5) - http://eu-housecall.trendmicro-europe.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: IntelWireless - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\LgNotify.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: NICCONFIGSVC - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Protection Against Spyware (PcScnSrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcScnSrv.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: StarWind iSCSI Service (StarWindService) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: WLANKEEPER - Intel® Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe


----------



## MelendezA32 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks to everyone in advance for helping me out!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Lyceum (Nov 22, 2006)

Lol,I also play on Bodog poker. :grin:


----------



## MattBro (Nov 11, 2006)

Under windows, you can get your base process count down to around ~13.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Most of them programs are not needed on startup. These can be trimmed down to speed things up a bit.


----------



## MelendezA32 (Dec 1, 2006)

how do I know which ones to trim down? I trimmed down as many as I could from the msconfig. But it only brought it down a little. Is there another way to do it?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

What programs do you need running at startup??


----------



## MelendezA32 (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, idk. MicroTrend. Nothing else really. The Creative Labs is for my surround speakers.


----------



## MelendezA32 (Dec 1, 2006)

And I dont even have Bodog Poker on my comp anymore. So why is it on my process list? It makes me wonder if there is anything else on there that i dont have.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

I run 14 startups in XP Pro SP2 and the rest are all set to run after that, by keyboard shortcuts: email button runs Thunderbird 1.5.0.8, www button runs Firefox2, customized ones Ctrl+Shift+A runs Adobe CS2 etc.

What you want to do is, start-up Spybot S&D and in the left pane, click on a tab at the bottom named *Tools*. Then click on *System Startup*. On the right you'll get displayed all your start-up entries. There you can disable/delete them so they don't start at Windows reboot.

Don't do anything there but look around unless you know which program is which. If you point to each entry there, you'll be given all its info, i.e. name, what it is, where it runs from, the version etc. 
DO NOT touch/mess with svchost.exe and the .ini etc entries you'll see. Most of them will be needed by Windows to startup & function properly.

Programs like PowerDVD should be removed.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

It's always better using the actual programs interface to disable the startup option but use whichever method is best for you


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

I find this is a good guide as to when services are needed or not

http://www.ss64.com/ntsyntax/services.html


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Spybot S&D deletes the registry entries and can manage your services, current processes, TCP/IP connections, and Hosts file as well.


----------



## MelendezA32 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks guys, I will do the Spybot thing and see how many processes i have after. And let you all know


----------



## MelendezA32 (Dec 1, 2006)

I did all of that and now my processes are down to around 60........ what the heck is going on. LoL. I have no idea why they are still so high.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Depends what you want to stop from running at startup. What do you want to keep running and what not from the list above in the HijackThis log?


----------



## MelendezA32 (Dec 1, 2006)

Well from the startup list. The only things I have running at startup is the microtrend, the stuff for my touchpad, the wireless stuff, the resouce meter, and the needed stuff (ini files, etc) 


WHere can I find the other stuff?

:::::edit:::::
O and the sound card stuff.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

If you haven't already done this, then run a scan with HijackThis, make sure all other windows are closed and fix all these

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster Audigy 2\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDET] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster Audigy 2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDET.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel Photo Downloader] C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Photo Album 6\MediaDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe /R*

Now click *fix checked*.

None of these are necessary at start up and can be accessed via Start > Programs.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Thats all there is running then. Those are all your startups then.

If you want to remove the processes you have running at the moment then.... these are just a few that are repeated...


```
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe (MS Media Center Receiver Service)
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe {MS Media Center Scheduler Service)
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe (Intel Communications Service)
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\RMSvc.exe (Media Center RD RM Service Service)
C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe (	Alcohol 120% StarWind)
C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Photo Album 6\MediaDetect.exe (Corel Photo Album Media Detect)
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe (Alps Pointing-device Driver)
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe (Nullsoft Winamp Agent -music)
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe (PowerDVD)
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe 9 (ATI Graphic Card Utilities)
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe (AIM)
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe (BVRP Phone Tools software suite.)
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe ( Get Firefox!!)
```

Your Logitech Multimedia Server, Intel Wireless Lan, Alps Pointing-device Driver, ATI drivers, TrendMicro, PC Cillin, Dell Power Management, Creative Labs Soundblaster an MS Media Center processes make up around 90% of your 69 processes.

If you run them, you obviously can't have any less. Your processes depend upon what you have running at the moment. The only thing I could see to stop running is the Media Centre, Sound Blaster Audigy, Nullsoft Winamp Agent, PowerDVD, Creative Media Source and Corel which would get rid of at least another 15-25 processes.


----------



## Chode (Sep 8, 2006)

Melendez, I wouldn't obsess so much with how many processes, per se are running at startup. Instead I'd focus on what apps generate the processes, and whether or not you want them running.

For better or worse, lots of software (IMHO) tries to do to many things, and generates far to much system overhead. Take a typical "Security Suite" for instance. It may have an antivirus component, a spam filter, a firewall, a popup blocker. an antispyware module, parental controls, etc. How many of these do you really need? My ISP runs AV software on their mail server as well as a junk mail filter. I use Firefox and Thunderbird which include popup blocking and junk mail filtering. I'm behind a good hardware firewall as well. I don't need redundant functions in other programs.

How about software like, say, most of HP's current printer/all in one/camera offerings which want to go past basic functionality, and make your photos easy to share online, etc. And thank you LexMark, but my printer really doesn't need to talk to me. Well, I think you get the idea.

I guess what I'm trying to say, is that you should worry less about how deep the mule's footprints are than how heavy his pack is.

Task Manager is a good tool to see how much CPU time and memory is in use. Look, if you want to run what you're running, I suggest you look at your memory usage, and if it is very high compared to your physical memory (RAM) install more.

What has really surprised me about this thread, is that no one mentioned that excellent tool from Sysinternals (now Microsoft Sysinternals); Autoruns. http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysinternals/ProcessesAndThreads/Autoruns.mspx


----------



## MelendezA32 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks Chode, I see what your sayin. I actually uninstalled my microtrend becuase I have other ways to keep myself protected. That proght the processes down to 50, and the comp is running alot more smoothly. Ill see what else I can part with. Thanks to everyone here. Have a good night!:smile:


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

> For better or worse, lots of software (IMHO) tries to do to many things, and generates far to much system overhead. Take a typical "Security Suite" for instance. It may have an antivirus component, a spam filter, a firewall, a popup blocker. an antispyware module, parental controls, etc. How many of these do you really need? My ISP runs AV software on their mail server as well as a junk mail filter. I use Firefox and Thunderbird which include popup blocking and junk mail filtering. I'm behind a good hardware firewall as well. I don't need redundant functions in other programs.


Exactly right, and well said. I completely agree. If anything, these ideas are understated. Other software "suites" incorporate TONS of CRAP. ISP provider's "Install Disks" are a primary offender, as are Video Card manufacturers (do you really need to have the instant ability to rotate your video display 90 degrees in any direction by a hot key ?).

In direct contrast, there are many very useful programs that do not need to be formally (or "fully") "installed" at all. When it's time to get rid of it, you run the "Add/Remove Programs" function and it's gone forever, with no remnants left behind in the registry, etc...

I think there is a need for some organization to rate software based on these ideas. How much useless or unnecessary "bloat" to hog system resources, and how quickly and cleanly can you get rid of it if you want to ?


----------

